

Major linode outage? - spokey
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=linode

======
spokey
Thought folks might be interested that Linode, which faired well in
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=966555> seems to be currently
experiencing a significant outage at their Dallas data center.

By the way, I've been very happy with Linode, this is my first major outage
with them, but middle-of-the-day-outage is bad timing.

Any chance this is actually related to their recent good press? A surge in
customers maybe?

------
fjabre
I can't access their main site and my site is down. =(

They also had a major outage last month and that one lasted for several
hours..

~~~
spokey
I have the same problems now but escaped the last one without any issues. (I
can ping my server, but that's it.)

In a few hours or days that twitter search link will be pointing to other
tweets entirely, but I find it fascinating to watch the feed unfold. There
have been maybe 50 tweets on this in the last 20 minutes, and more coming in
all the time. Still no response on the Linode Twitter account. This is an
interesting case of CRM on social media.

------
spokey
For what it is worth, they seem to be coming back up now, approximately 30
minutes from the first reported outage on Twitter.

------
tiffani
Interesting...I was just able to pull up everything hosted with them.
Hopefully, it doesn't spread. :(

